# HID Heavy Iron Beam Shots



## BVH (Feb 26, 2009)

Give a man a tripod and see what happens!

First shots are about 160 Yards. Cam settings are F3.5 & 3.2 seconds. I would say I could have increased the F Stop (? not sure if that means open it up more or is it reversed?) Anyway, a longer exposure or a larger opening would have been more representative of what I saw with regard to corona and spill. All the spill is missing and some of the corona is missing. Next time!

All Wattages are at the bulb.






Barn Burner 80 Watts





Costco 80 Watts





Twin vector 192 80 Watts each for total of 160 Watts





Blitz 84 Watts





BB & Blitz





Costco & Blitz





Twin Vector 192 & Blitz


Now some long range shots. Yardage is about 350 give or take.






Blitz





Twin Vector 192

The Blitz reflector is just amazing at focusing. The color temp difference you see is very representative of what I saw.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW!! Yes, this does appear to be the heavy metal thread...lol.

The Blitz is simply awesome BVH. Very nice job with the light itself and the picture taking. Increase F stop = less light but more depth of field. Lowering the F stop + more light but less depth of field. 

That Blitz is very impressive


----------



## larryk (Feb 26, 2009)

Great beamshots. I tried outdoor beamshots once and they came out terrible.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 26, 2009)

Those are some beautiful beamshots, thanks.
Maybe one day I'll be motivated enough to sit down and do all the necessary work/ learning for an 80W HID. :sigh:
I'm positive I need one or two of them.


----------



## s13tsilvia (Feb 26, 2009)

i love your lights man!!


----------



## DM51 (Feb 26, 2009)

Marvellous shots! The Blitz is amazing. I'm very impressed by that Costco too.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am blown away by your Blitz!!! Its beam is like a laser compared to the other lights, and I imagine it must be able to brightly illuminate objects 1 mile away with ease. Thank you for sharing all these of the awesome beamshots BVH.


----------



## Parker VH (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks much for the beamshots. That Blitz has a hotspot that looks like it'll never end. Now I might have to build one of these. Thanks alot


----------



## 276 (Feb 27, 2009)

That Blitz is amazing:thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 27, 2009)

Very impressive Beamhost! Holy Moly!!!!


----------



## windstrings (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll take a blitz to go please!


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 3, 2009)

This thread is proof positive that commercial HID's are child's play.

I mean 50w just doesn't cut it AT ALL compared to these.

We need 100-200watt HID's with compact ballasts. Technology is too limited  

Nice pics Bob.


----------



## BVH (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, we need one of my 300 Watt Locators in an Xeray shell!


----------



## cue003 (Jul 3, 2009)

BVH... Nice shots my man. I wish I can get outdoor shots...or hell indoor shots to come out that good.


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey Bob, is that Blitz 84 one of Lips HID kits?

If so, do you think the ballast would fit in my Ti-Mega?


----------



## BVH (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, it's one of Lips ballasts and I don't think it would fit. It's larger than the ballast I used in my Costco (TiMega) and that was a very tight fit. If you wanted to go with a smaller battery, it would probably work.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm sure that 9" reflector has a little to do with it!....

So whose selling these all modded up and everything?

I'll take one to go!


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 3, 2009)

Bob I decked my whole Ti-mega out, just a hollow housing.

Do you think I might be able to still fit lips 84w ballast with a small Li-Ion?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 3, 2009)

Flashanator said:


> Bob I decked my whole Ti-mega out, just a hollow housing.
> 
> Do you think I might be able to still fit lips 84w ballast with a small Li-Ion?







> *BVH
> *It's larger than the ballast I used in my Costco (TiMega) and that was a very tight fit. If you wanted to go with a smaller battery, it would probably work.





It sounds like that could be an option flash.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 3, 2009)

BVH said:


> All Wattages are at the bulb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Bob, I forgot that you had already compared the Costco80W to the Blitz84W so I was speculating on the differences in my most recent Blitz thread when I didn't have to. They're right there for me! That's just about the difference I expected though and perhaps the Blitz even exceeded my expectations. These really are great beamshot btw.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 3, 2009)

I think BVH has the right combination!


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 4, 2009)

Maybe lips or someone else can correct me if I'm wrong. But From my understanding Lips offers H3 & H4 bulbs with his 84w ballast. Would H4 be ok in a Ti-mega reflector?


----------



## windstrings (Jul 16, 2009)

That blitz looks like it could light up the darkside of the moon!

You need a longer beamshot... 350yards is just childplay for the intensity of that beam.. lets bump it up to 750 (1/2 mile) and see if the other lights even make the trip!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2009)

It's 880 yards which just happens to be the distance between three powerline towers.  Funny that you mentioned this since I was scoping out the neighborhood just yesterday. I'm trying to find a spot near my house that I could do this without offending anyone. Light pollution is a slight problem though.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 16, 2009)

That would be an awesome beamshot.. the first tower would let plenty of light though to see the second and then the third.... great idea!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2009)

I was looking at one particular spot and for it to make a nice presentation I'll probably have to stand about 50 yards and 90 degrees to the first tower. That gives me enough angle on the third tower without the second tower being too binding. We'll see..... Lately it's just been too stinking hot here. It was pushing 100 degrees around 8:30AM yesterday. I stepped out at midnight yesterday to let the dog out and a blast of hot air came in when I opened the door. By the time I work in it or ride my mountain bike, I just feel like crawling into a dark cave and hiding. :sweat:


Here is what I look forward to every time my truck sits in the sun for about 20 minutes. 







That was on the shady side of the console. The top of the dash near the windshield was 242 degrees!!!


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 16, 2009)

Dam! that heat is hot. If it makes you feel better, I'm freezing in winter atm.


----------



## copperfox (Jul 17, 2009)

BVH, can you give me some details about how you modified that Blitz? And what is a "lips" ballast? - is that the name of a dealer?


----------



## BVH (Jul 17, 2009)

"Lips" is a member here.

Here's my build thread - no pointer posts allowed so i could not directly link it.


candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=221118&highlight=blitz

or just do a search with threads i have started using "blitz" as a keyword.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2009)

would that be considered a pointer post? Can I link it?


----------



## windstrings (Jul 17, 2009)

copperfox said:


> BVH, can you give me some details about how you modified that Blitz? And what is a "lips" ballast? - is that the name of a dealer?



 Sorry Copperfox... but Im sure lips will think thats quite funny too!

If I didnt know lips, I would wonder that too! :laughing:


----------



## DM51 (Jul 17, 2009)

Patriot said:


> would that be considered a pointer post? Can I link it?


Links to other posts/threads are perfectly OK, and indeed they can be helpful. It is pointer _*threads*_ which are not allowed, where a thread is started with the sole purpose of drawing attention to to another thread by linking to it.

So, BVH - it is 100% OK to post your link there.


----------



## BVH (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, ok DM. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks DM

Here ya go Copperfox. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221118


----------



## lightheway (Jul 27, 2009)

where did you get your 84 watt and 80 watt bulbs from
thanks
kevin


----------



## Patriot (Jul 27, 2009)

I believe the source was from CPF member *Lips*.


----------

